# May 2nd 2013 snow storm



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

18'' of snow on May 2nd 2013

got 16'' between 2:30 am and 7:00 am

here are some pics and the snow lot picture is just from that one storm!!!!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats looks like a wet snow to boot. Bet alot of equipment failures with that much. Sweet pics though.

How long it take for those piles to melt?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Brings back nightmares.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That last pic is total awesomeness.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

yes, that was an awful awful awful day


----------



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

the big piles only took a couple weeks because it was soon warm out but the snow piles from winter to until June this year to melt completely.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

eronningen;1731346 said:


> yes, that was an awful awful awful day


lol..............


----------

